# Mylo or Milo?



## SilverWillow

Hi, we are trying to come up with an unusual but not too weird boys name that can't be shortened. Today DH thought of Mylo/Milo and we are actually seriously considering it. Not sure which way to spell it though. What do you think? Also can you tell me what you think of the name in general?
Thanks :flower:


----------



## skc22

Milo popular is a choc malt drink here. I personally wouldn't use it based on that, but it is a cute name :)


----------



## Ninagrrl

I like Milo. Two things come to mind for me. Milo and Ottis, that cute movie about the puppy and kitten that become friends and Milo Ventimiglia, a gorgeous actor from the Hero's series.


----------



## steph.

I like Milo. I met a little boy called Milo when I lived in the UK and thought it was really cute. Then I moved to Australia and over here its a chocolate milk drink but I still like it!


----------



## xprincessx

sorry hun but I don't like it x


----------



## hakunamatata

I like Milo better than Mylo, I just prefer traditional spelling.

It does kind of remind me of the cat in Milo and Otis :) My cousin named her cat after it when we were younger.


----------



## Lucy139

I like milo but reminds me of the tweenies x


----------



## natskii

Milo is a lovely name, and I like it spelt the traditional way


----------



## SilverWillow

Thanks for all your comments. It is funny but the only thing that puts me off is the stupid tweenies! I am really annoyed there is a tweeny called Milo because we really like it now. But the programme is stupid and nobody will even remember it in a few years will they? And nobody bats an eyelid at Jake or Bella! Should I let this put me off?

His full name would be 'Milo Alexander Harley'


----------



## Dime Cuando

Love love love Mylo......great dj called Mylo too from my partying era.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I wouldn't let a show put you off of the name. Plenty of people name their children names from shows. Milo is a name that can stand on its own, its a name in its own right, unlike Renesemee. (And yes, I know a woman who named her daughter that!)

I say go for it! I prefer the spelling Milo because it's traditional but Mylo is nice as well.


----------



## hubblybubbly

Love milo, yes it's a tweenie, and that's the only bad thing about it...but at least he's not the annoying one! X


----------



## july2013

I love them both. I like Mylo, kinda reminds me of the Coldplay album Mylo Xyloto!


----------



## LDC

Milo definitely. I don't even think the tweenies are around anymore anyway?? I didn't even remember that until read it on here ha! 

I don't like adaptions of names to be different, but that's my opinion. 

I like Miles too - just as a similar name.

X


----------

